# Intermitentes sin relé, que elementos usar.



## PlataE (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola foreros, bueno pz antes que nada una felicitacion a todos los que aportan a este gran foro, y bueno directo al grano.

Como ya casi todo sabemos el autmovil usa un rele para las intermitentes, y, a pesar de que hay a quien le de igual el sonidito que este produce, a mi me parece algo desesperante, entonces mi objetivo seria emplear el temporizador que esta en los proyectos utiles, este es:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/luzintermitente.htm

pero, en vez de que la conexion sea al led, que se use un transistor para transmitir la señal intermitente y que las luces enciendan sin problema, y sobre todo sin el tac-tac de un relé.

Bueno, mi automovil, usa focos de un polo y 21 watts a 12v cada uno, segun mis cálculos (espero no errados) al encender las 4 luces el consumo es de 7 amperes, segun yo, entonces las dudas serian basicamente:

¿Se puede armar un circuoto asi que soporte tal corriente?
¿Podria usar varios transistores en paralelo en lugar de uno solo?

 ¿la frecuencia podria ser regulable o es forsozamente estática (o fija)? en dado caso de que fuera fija ¿como la podria dejar mas o menos en 2hz?

De antemano gracias, espero y no moleste a nadie tantas preguntas, pero soy un aficionado y la verdad aun no comprendo muy bien algunas cosas de electronica, sin embargo es muy de mi agrado todo lo de electronica

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2010)

Algo de lo que consultas se esta hablando por aquí.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/conseguir-intermitentes-auto-funcionen-mas-lentos-32798/

Conmutar 7A no es demasiado para un MOSFET, siempre que lo excites correctamente.

¿ No sería mas fácil aislar acústicamente el relee destellador ?


----------



## PlataE (Mar 23, 2010)

grax x el enlace, ya vi el mensaje, mira, pues si habia pensado en lo de insonorizar el relé mecánico, peropues mas que nada tambien seria como para actualizar un poquito el carro, dejando de usar elementos mecánicos y empleando elementos electrónicos, por ello, pues me preguntaba si se podia, 

pues tratare de crear un destellador como el del 555, pero usareé un mosfet, y a lo mejor algunos diodos, y el enlace si tiene bastante info, pero mi carro usa un relé tripata, osea de tres pines, uno es tierra constante, uno es 12v de bateria al endender el carro, o al accionar las luces de emergencia, y el otro ya se redirecciona en el cableado a las lamparas del lado que se haya conmutado.

Gracias por el link bro, y no se me habia ocurrido el mosfet.

Saludos...


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 24, 2010)

PlataE: Una posibilidad para explorar: Modificar el rele del intermitente de modo que reemplazas el rele con un dispositivo de estado solido (Mosfet).
Saludos.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

PlataE dijo:


> a pesar de que hay a quien le de igual el sonidito que este produce, a mi me parece algo desesperante,
> Saludos


----------

